# Dark Marks Across Wood Grain (Imbuia)



## CMStewart (May 7, 2022)

Hey, I am looking at purchasing a piece of Imbuia, which is one of my favorite woods. However, I see in the photos some very dark marks going through the grain which almost look like an axe sliced into the piece, but it doesn't seem that anything like that happened. It just appears to be part of the wood grain itself.

Does anyone know what these marks are, and what causes them? This piece is claimed to be quarter sawn as well. I'm curious if they are anything I should worry about, or if it's just a common part of wood, and won't affect anything.

Thanks for your help!!








Best,
- Colby

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2022)

Mottled curl. Is my guess. Is that planed or rough?


----------



## CMStewart (May 7, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Mottled curl. Is my guess. Is that planed or rough?


I'm pretty sure it's planed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 7, 2022)

Normal for imbuia in my experience, beautiful plank, very hard to find these days. I was told it has became popular with guitar makers, and the good stuff all goes to them now...


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2022)

Stuff in area 2 is normal mottle. Stuff in area 1 is weird and not normal grain. I would reject the piece.


----------



## CMStewart (May 7, 2022)

phinds said:


> Stuff in area 2 is normal mottle. Stuff in area 1 is weird and not normal grain. I would reject the piece.
> View attachment 226496


Hey Paul, 
Do you know what it is though? It doesn't seem to be any sort of crack or rift in the wood. Maybe damage that the wood tried to recover from, like a scar? (I'm no wood expert, obviously).


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 7, 2022)

It appears to be a growth area around a branch. I have seen that pattern in other woods around a branch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMStewart (May 7, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It appears to be a growth area around a branch. I have seen that pattern in other woods around a branch.


Ah, that sounds reasonable. do you think that does anything to compromise the integrity of the wood (for instance, if using it for the neck of a guitar)?


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2022)

CMStewart said:


> Hey Paul,
> Do you know what it is though? It doesn't seem to be any sort of crack or rift in the wood. Maybe damage that the wood tried to recover from, like a scar? (I'm no wood expert, obviously).


As Frank said, it's likely in an in-grown branch section.


CMStewart said:


> Ah, that sounds reasonable. do you think that does anything to compromise the integrity of the wood (for instance, if using it for the neck of a guitar)?


Probably. Possibly not but I wouldn't trust it if strength is needed.


----------



## Arn213 (May 7, 2022)

It is a term in the music wood industry as a “knot shadow”. You have to look at the flat sawn side edge and see the “eyes” or “burl” that is present/embedded in it. I would stay away from it especially for neck shaft material- you will have issues with neck stability and the constant attention to a truss rod adjustment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 8, 2022)

CMStewart said:


> Ah, that sounds reasonable. do you think that does anything to compromise the integrity of the wood (for instance, if using it for the neck of a guitar)?


I would go with "what @Arn213 said" I haven't done the instrument thing yet so we will defer to experience. All uneven figure tends to move. That part I do know from building stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

